# DPMS LR-308 L



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone own one? Has anyone shot one of these or any of the other light weight DPMS hunting rifles? I had placed my name on a waiting list and should have one by Christmas, unless I back out in time. I'd like to hear about any experience with these, either positive or negative.
It will not have the standard trigger group. It will either have the 2 stage trigger from DPMS or a JP adjustable trigger. Anyone know which one is better and why? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't tell you any thing about the rifle as mine hasn't come in yet, but I can tell you that I ordered mine either the end of March or the beginning of April and it still isn't here. I was told 12-14 weeks about 22-23 weeks ago. If they told you it would show up by Christmas you should start looking for it about March or April.


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

Well either they're incredibly lazy in building their product, or the demand is so high that the company can't meet their own production needs and has a high backlog.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was in Gerrels here in Devils Lake a few weeks ago talking to a few people. The guy that runs the gun dept there said that DPMS is backlogged by 30,000 orders.


----------



## WY2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

DPMS has a ton of military and police orders. The military orders are first in line for labor and material.
WY2000


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I keep on hearing about the backed up orders, and, to me, that means the company makes a good product because of the high number of orders. It also tells me the company, because of the high number of orders, should be able to expand, and hire more people to get the rifles out in a timely manner. The only reason I am putting up with the long wait is because of the caliber selection. I think when you tell a customer 12-14 weeks you should be able to back that up or else tell them up front that most orders won't be filled in less than 5-6 months.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I ordered mine in mid-June and was initially told 14-16 weeks, but the other rep told me he expected it to be closer to 6 months, which would be mid-December. I hope it isn't much longer than that.
Laite319, did you also order 308 or another caliber?


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i have seen these for sale in many stores. scheels has 2 or 3 of them in fargo. marty


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I know a guy who used to work for DPMS before he moved out of state. His job was to test fire them, and he said he really liked them. He actually hunted with one he borrowed last year (I'm not sure how, but my cousin was able to borrow one last year... he liked it as well).

He also said that he'd steer clear of the .300 SAUM and .338 Federal for a couple years, because they're still working out some kinks due to the pressure... though I bet they'd stand behind them.


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

omegax said:


> though I bet they'd stand behind them.


Well would you really expect anyone stand in front of them?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I got to walk around in the fancy trailer they have and look at a bunch of the rifles today. Even got to hold a LR-260 and pretend it was the one I ordered for a while. Tomorrow I am going to shoot as many of their test rifles as I can. WOO HOO!!!


----------



## gwalker (Jan 25, 2007)

I have had a DPMS LR-308 for 10 months. It is more accurate than most of my bolt actions. It will consistantly shoot under half inch groups. The only thing I don't like about it is the weight of about 11 lbs. I live near the DPMS factory and I just had them replace the aluminum handguard with a carbon fiber handguard. I picked it back up 4 days later. That cut about 10 oz. of weight, feels better and will not get cold in the late fall/winter. Their customer service is great. I am going to use it for whitetail hunting this fall. You won't be sorry if you buy one. They are way behind in their orders, but any dealer should be able to get one from their distributors. You can't custom order it that way though. I bought mine that way, then installed the JP adjustable trigger and now the carbon fiber handguard.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

Good to hear that you're pleased with the accuracy. I ordered the LR-308L though--it is the lightweight hunting rifle, weighing less than 8 lbs. I don't expect the accuracy to be as good as the rifles with the 24" barrels (this one has an 18" barrel), but I'm hoping that it is reasonably close. I thought that those 3+ pounds will make a considerable difference when walking through the fields. I hope I'm pleased with it, but I'm not sure how long I'll have to wait to find out.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I was told by the DPMS guy that he has no clue when more barrels will be made available for 260 and 243. He it could be 2 weeks it could be 2 months or longer. Not much help there.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

guys did you every get your DPMS LR308 ? i am thinking about buying one when there avaiable. email me if you would sale yours. i will not pay a big premeium, i can wait, there starting to get more of them out to gun dealers. what is the best factory ammo for them ? marty


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually I just picked mine up this weekend. I've heard numerous complaints online about orders taking longer than customers were told. I was told that my wait would be about six months. It arrived in about 5 1/2 months, so I was given an honest estimate! 
Instead of buying a scope I picked up another AR (Panther Bull 24 in .223) since I was able to buy it for a pre-election price. I'm thinking about selling my first AR (Panther Lite 16) so I can afford a better scope. Any thoughts on why I should keep it or sell it?? I'm assuming the other two will be better shooters, but I've read that some people have sold their long bull barrels to get lighter rifles for coyote hunting, etc. I don't want to sell it and regret my decision, but the thought of being able to afford better scopes is enticing. Regardless, I hope to buy a scope after my next paycheck and do some shooting to welcome in the new year. The only thing I am not excited about is the skeletonized stock. It looks like it is their regular A2 stock with a trapdoor with part of the sides cut out. Since the regular stock is hollow in that portion (hollowed portion is accessed through the trap door), I doubt that the skeletonized stock is much lighter. I think I'd rather have the regular stock, but on the bright side, if that is my only complaint, I'll be well-pleased with the rifle.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I neglected to mention that I did have DPMS install the JP trigger.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If I were you I would hold on to all my AR style rifles for now. Wait and see what bans come our way. If you sell it later you will be able to get much more for it than you could if you sell it now.

You were lucky that you chose one of the "popular" cartridge chamberings from DPMS. I talked to the gun guy in town last night and he said DPMS is not saying a word as to when the .243 and .260 orders will be filled. It has been 9 months now and counting for my LR-260.


----------



## truegent2004 (Nov 6, 2008)

Tigerdog

Isn't the JP trigger standard with the LR 308L? At least thats what the catalog says. I ordered mine the day before October. I also ordered it with an ACE stock. I feel better about that decision now.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you'll be happy with your stock decision. When I ordered my rifle, a two-stage trigger was standard; I think they've switched to JP as standard since.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I just stopped by at Gerrells and they just got some 223 Sporticals and some 223 Bull 20's, no 308's but at least some 223's


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

goose, what were the prices at Gerrell's? Kevin has been keeping them quite reasonable. I may have to give in and buy a .223.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I think it was $799 on the Sporticals and $1149 on the Bull 20's ,,,not sure about the Bull 20's though. Yeah Kevin seems to be a pretty good egg, just dont tell him that though, we don't want him to get a big head.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

goose, thanks for the heads up. I went in today and threw some money down on a sportical to keep in the safe for a while.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

That sportical looks like a decent little rifle. I'm in the market for a 223 ar15, but its looking like I'll have to wait until after xmas to pick one up. Hopefully I can still find something at a decent price when I can afford one.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I talked to a friend of mine who owns a gun store here in Wyoming and he says that he can't get an AR from any decent manufacturer for atleast 2 months. He has over 200 lower recievers pre-sold but can't get them. He also told me that he expects magazine prices to jump about 30%+ in the next couple months. I was in several sporting good stores here that usually have a dozen or more ARs and they all have Zero; if you want one and see one, better buy it before you can't find one.

Seems like nothing gets people buying ammo, semi-autos, and high cap magazines then a Democrate in the White House.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

There doesn't seem to be much as much of a shortage as every one thinks. I know most of the scheels stores here in ND always seem to have DPMS in stock. I was on gunbroker today and there were 4-5 pages just for DPMS. Of course some @$$holes are trying to gouge people. I saw a .243 for some where over $3000. It should sell for about $1000. There was also a sportical on there for around $1000. I checked the DPMS website and they show a sale for $699.


----------

